# STEAM SALE!  STEAM SALE!  STEAM SALE!



## tommers (Jul 12, 2012)

Both portal games for £4.50.

Crusader Kings II - £7.50

Everything Valve have made £25.

You know what to do.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2012)

tommers said:


> You know what to do.


 
Yeah - I know what I need to do - not look.  What I can't see won't tempt me, and my new graphics card wiped me out completely


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2012)

Eschalon Book I & II for bobbins....

Divine Divinity for a couple of quid...

Total War:  Shogun 2 - £7.50

L4D2 - £7.50

Go on.... you know you want to.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

Shouty,shouty,shouty.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2012)

humm nothing takes my fancy.

oh.  except jade empire is 50%.  i was umming and ahhing before  but i'll buy it  for a fiver


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2012)

tommers said:


> Everything Valve have made £25.


 
Thats massively overpriced, IMO.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Shouty,shouty,shouty.


 
out out out?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Thats massively overpriced, IMO.


 
did gordon freeman rape your dad or summin?


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2012)

I've done CKII and Avernum for £11 total.

Daily deals are a passport to penury.


----------



## bmd (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet Sins of a Solar Empire isn't on it. I would look but I'm faffing on with stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Woohoo!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2012)

Epona said:


> Yeah - I know what I need to do - not look. What I can't see won't tempt me, and my new graphics card wiped me out completely


 
What's the point in a shiny new graphics card if you're not going to play shiny new games on it, eh? Eh? EH?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 12, 2012)

tommers said:


> L4D2 - £7.50


 
it was £3.74 in their last sale


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah.

OK.

Mac users get Bejewelled 3 and Peggle, afaict 

e2a: my Dell could probably handle a few relatively interesting titles; but - if I'm honest with myself - I just can't bring myself to arse around on a laptop. Which is an advantage. In some ways.

e2a2: and Chocolatier: Delicious By Design


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> What's the point in a shiny new graphics card if you're not going to play shiny new games on it, eh? Eh? EH?


 
Some may choose not to believe this, but the main reason I was itching for a new GPU was so that I could run Morrowind with MGE XE (graphics extender) on full settings without it turning into a slideshow when it rains in Balmora.    Tried it out earlier, very happy with the result.  Won't be needing any new games for a while


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 12, 2012)

Exceptionally timely!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2012)

Epona said:


> Some may choose not to believe this, but the main reason I was itching for a new GPU was so that I could run Morrowind with MGE XE (graphics extender) on full settings without it turning into a slideshow when it rains in Balmora.  Tried it out earlier, very happy with the result. Won't be needing any new games for a while


 
I'd sell my mother to pimp Skyrim, so fair dos


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2012)

i think with the steam sale your mother could manage all 3d ES games with but a short rental


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2012)

NO UR MUM, etc.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2012)

going to pick up portal 2, at that price it would be wrong not to.


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd sell my mother to pimp Skyrim, so fair dos


I'm thinking of getting this for Skyrim. 
Not sure whether to start a new game soon, or wait until we at least know a PC release date for Dawnguard *gnashes teeth*


----------



## BigTom (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to get portal 2 but I'm having problems with the Steam store - after I add it to the cart and purchase it for myself it just kicks me back to the store and it disappears from my cart (same if I click to continue shopping), I can't go to the checkout.. is anyone else having this problem? Portal 2 is on a daily deal at £3.74 and I have portal 1 so I'd like to save that 75p!
Also, I want to play portal 2.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 13, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I want to get portal 2 but I'm having problems with the Steam store - after I add it to the cart and purchase it for myself it just kicks me back to the store and it disappears from my cart (same if I click to continue shopping), I can't go to the checkout.. is anyone else having this problem? Portal 2 is on a daily deal at £3.74 and I have portal 1 so I'd like to save that 75p!
> Also, I want to play portal 2.


Anything else in your basket?

When that's happened to me, it's because I've *accidentally* been buying an overlapping DLC package alongside some (already-contained-in-the-package) DLC.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2012)

Epona said:


> I'm thinking of getting this for Skyrim.
> Not sure whether to start a new game soon, or wait until we at least know a PC release date for Dawnguard *gnashes teeth*


 
is she wearing hotpants?

also 
boooniggg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2012)

Epona said:


> I'm thinking of getting this for Skyrim.
> Not sure whether to start a new game soon, or wait until we at least know a PC release date for Dawnguard *gnashes teeth*


 
I use this. Same concept, I guess.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Anything else in your basket?
> 
> When that's happened to me, it's because I've *accidentally* been buying an overlapping DLC package alongside some (already-contained-in-the-package) DLC.


 
no, happens with the first thing I buy and when I go to add it to the cart it comes up saying cart (1) on the top right then when I click to buy it for myself that's when it disappears and kicks me back to the main menu


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> is she wearing hotpants?
> 
> also
> boooniggg


 
Sorry, what?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2012)

The screenshots. It looks like the character models have been somewhat adjusted.


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahhhh yes I see.  I was looking at the lighting and depth of field effect and failed to pay much attention to her little itty bitty shorts and other enhancements   But I see what you mean now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think I like the depth of field effect thing. When I'm stalking through the forests in Skyrim, I'm not looking through a camera lens. You only get that amount of distance blurring in real life if you have bad eyesight. I prefer being able to see what's happening in the distance.


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if Dear Esther has already come up as a special offer?  If not I'll keep a look out for it, OH mentions wanting it on a daily basis, but is waiting for it to be less than a fiver


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Mac users get Bejewelled 3 and Peggle, afaict


 
l4d2 works on a mac. but i get the feeling that decapitating swarms of zombies with an axe isn't your thing


----------



## magneze (Jul 13, 2012)

Epona said:


> Does anyone know if Dear Esther has already come up as a special offer? If not I'll keep a look out for it, OH mentions wanting it on a daily basis, but is waiting for it to be less than a fiver


IIRC it was a special offer a while back.

Gone for Fallout: New Vegas & Batman: Arkham City in the sale.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 13, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> l4d2 works on a mac. but i get the feeling that decapitating swarms of zombies with an axe isn't your thing


Got it in a package a year or so ago, anyway 

And, yeah, never *got* it


----------



## grit (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got binding of issac, sideways and Indie bundle two.that's about eight games for under a tenner


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, I've got binding of isaac in my cart.  99p!


----------



## grit (Jul 14, 2012)

Allan wake on a flash sale 75%	off at about 5.50,


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2012)

I've got a spare copy of Half life 2 if anyone wants it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought SW:KOTOR for Mac for four quid.


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2012)

30gb of Max Payne 3 had better be worth the wait.


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2012)

Cid said:


> 30gb of Max Payne 3 had better be worth the wait.



(((Cid)))


----------



## grit (Jul 15, 2012)

Just picked up frozen synapse for three quid,la noire for a fiver


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2012)

Grimrock is 60% off for the next 7 hours or so.


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2012)

Fallout 3 GOTY is £3.74 for the next 2 and a half hours - if you haven't got it, it's an absolute bargain at that price.  Just snagged a copy for myself as I haven't seen my disk for ages


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a couple of games on steam a year or so ago. Never played them. Not once.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep, that's pretty much what I'm like with Steam sales too. I haven't bought a thing from this one yet. Having not much disk space means I'm being very picky out of necessity because I can't be bothered with installing/uninstalling/reinstalling all the time. Any games I get at the moment have to be damn special and worth me kicking something else off my drive to accommodate them. So far, nothing that's come up in the summer sale has fit the bill.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2012)

Epona said:


> Does anyone know if Dear Esther has already come up as a special offer? If not I'll keep a look out for it, OH mentions wanting it on a daily basis, but is waiting for it to be less than a fiver


 
Up now for £1.74


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I bought Wargame: European Escalation (with all the DLC) and Tropico 3 Gold. All came in at just over 20 quid.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2012)

Good heads up!  I've just splurged a whole £3.48 on KOTOR & Dear Esther.

Loved KOTOR before, but just as I was really getting in to it my old PC died.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmm.  Well I've bought them, all paid for via paypal, but nothing's showing up in my Library (other than Skyrim).  Does it take a while, or is there something I'm meant to do?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone 'played' Dear Esther? Not sure I'd even invest a quid on a 'game' that has minimal interaction.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Corax said:


> Hmm. Well I've bought them, all paid for via paypal, but nothing's showing up in my Library (other than Skyrim). Does it take a while, or is there something I'm meant to do?


 
Hmm. They should show up in your library yeah. But yes, you do have to instruct them to be downloaded. It doesn't just start itself. Or it doesn't on mine.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Hmm. They should show up in your library yeah. But yes, you do have to instruct them to be downloaded. It doesn't just start itself. Or it doesn't on mine.


No great rush tonight, but I guess if it's not there when I log on tomorrow evening I'll give them a call.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you have 'All Games' selected in the drop down in the library?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Anyone 'played' Dear Esther? Not sure I'd even invest a quid on a 'game' that has minimal interaction.


 
I've not played it. I was umm-ing and ah-ing over it yesterday. I've heard some very good things, but I've heard some not-so-good things. Metacritics shows a broad split in people's reactions. It's very short, but I hear each "play through" is meant to be rather different. idk. I'm torn.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I've not played it. I was umm-ing and ah-ing over it yesterday. I've heard some very good things, but I've heard some not-so-good things. Metacritics shows a broad split in people's reactions. It's very short, but I hear each "play through" is meant to be rather different. idk. I'm torn.



I suppose for less than two quid you can't fall off. Although it's more the wasted hour of my life (and hard disk space) if it's utterly boring.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2012)

God, I've spent about 30 mins trying to decide whether to spend £6 on the Company of Heroes collection, or £1.74 on just the first game.  what the fuck is wrong with me?

Anyway, Limbo is up for £1.74.  GTAIV for a fiver (fucking horrible game but diff'rent strokes and all that.)

Arkham City is up for £6 for the next 40 mins.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Had a brief blast with European Escalation tonight and was shit at the very first intro level and failed the mission. I guess that means it's good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2012)

i got railworks 3

because i have to know.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's good but gets boring quickly. Looks amazing though. A lot better than flight simulator though that basically requires a ten grand minimum set up before it begins to seem lifelike.


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's good but gets boring quickly. Looks amazing though. A lot better than flight simulator though that basically requires a ten grand minimum set up before it begins to seem lifelike.


 
Ten grand set up?  You could get an actual pilot's license with that expenditure, and you know, actually fly real stuff


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Epona said:


> Ten grand set up?  You could get an actual pilot's license with that expenditure, and you know, actually fly real stuff



Ah, but will that license allow you to land a space shuttle? Or a 747?

Perhaps I'm exaggerating a slight bit on home cockpit costs. Although what you can spend on it is a bit how long is a piece of string. A basic motion platform for a small home setup would easily liberate you of five grand. God knows what the ones required for professional jet simulators cost.

I think the only controller available for rail simulations is about £170. Although you could add a but kicker for vibrations to your chair I guess.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2012)

on GOG  you can get the withcer 2 EE  for £13


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah, but will that license allow you to land a space shuttle? Or a 747?
> 
> Perhaps I'm exaggerating a slight bit on home cockpit costs. Although what you can spend on it is a bit how long is a piece of string. A basic motion platform for a small home setup would easily liberate you of five grand. God knows what the ones required for professional jet simulators cost.
> 
> I think the only controller available for rail simulations is about £170. Although you could add a but kicker for vibrations to your chair I guess.


Afaik the main cost of a pro set up is the genuine instrument panels - they don't all have or need a motion platform.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Afaik the main cost of a pro set up is the genuine instrument panels - they don't all have or need a motion platform.



The pro setups all have motion platforms afaik. What's the point in someone spending £100 on someone to have half an hour in one of them for a birthday treat if it isn't as close to the experience of landing a jet as you can get?

The instrument panels aren't really comparable in terms of cash and there's loads of solutions out there for them, mainly hooking together multiple PCs (not necessarily top of the range ones) using software called Project Magenta and displaying all the glass cockpit stuff on standard monitors. The hardware costs a tonne though, especially if you're adapting genuine jet yoke, pedal and throttle quadrants into the system. But yeah, the biggie is the motion platform. Other solutions for 'movement' are butt kickers or force feedback chairs but they're not really comparable to the entire cockpit moving and juddering with turbulence etc.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The pro setups all have motion platforms afaik. What's the point in someone spending £100 on someone to have half an hour in one of them for a birthday treat if it isn't as close to the experience of landing a jet as you can get?
> 
> The instrument panels aren't really comparable in terms of cash and there's loads of solutions out there for them, mainly hooking together multiple PCs (not necessarily top of the range ones) using software called Project Magenta and displaying all the glass cockpit stuff on standard monitors. The hardware costs a tonne though, especially if you're adapting genuine jet yoke, pedal and throttle quadrants into the system. But yeah, the biggie is the motion platform. Other solutions for 'movement' are butt kickers or force feedback chairs but they're not really comparable to the entire cockpit moving and juddering with turbulence etc.


Oh, I thought you meant for teaching people to fly planes, in which case they don't all have it as it's for teaching you the controls, and you will get the chance to fly a plane anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Oh, I thought you meant for teaching people to fly planes, in which case they don't all have it as it's for teaching you the controls, and you will get the chance to fly a plane anyway.



Oops. 

Yeah I suspected we must have crossed wires. Nah i meant the simulators rather than the teaching rigs and yeah, a motion platform would probably just be a distraction to a trainee pilot.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2012)

bmd said:


> I bet Sins of a Solar Empire isn't on it. I would look but I'm faffing on with stuff.



Guess what?


----------



## bmd (Jul 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Guess what?



Don't tease!


----------



## such and such (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, I bought Civ 4 and I have nnnnooooooooooooo effing idea what I'm doing


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

You should be able to download the manual from your library.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)

Everytime I see this thread title it looks like "STELLA STELLA STELLA" so I'm posting this to make this thought go away.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## such and such (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You should be able to download the manual from your library.


 
Cheers


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2012)

bmd said:


> Don't tease!


 

It's on sale today, but only 25% off.

oh, but Trinity is 75% off.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 19, 2012)

such and such said:


> OK, I bought Civ 4 and I have nnnnooooooooooooo effing idea what I'm doing


I'm making an attempt at the first GTA, thanks to download speeds it's the only game I've got up and running.... this is all well hard on a keyboard.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Just picked up Krater for 6 quid. I was introduced to the developers the last summer sale, Fat Shark. They made a fucking great puzzle game called Hamiltons Great Adventure, so looking forwrad to this.

However ms grit seeing the amount of games I've bought so far has now made me aware that I'm never allowed to comment on the amount of shoes she buys at one time in the sales 

I'm happy with the trade


----------



## revol68 (Jul 19, 2012)

right can't make up my mind what to treat myself to (of the sub £7 games)

throw your suggestions at me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

revol68 said:


> right can't make up my mind what to treat myself to (of the sub £7 games)
> 
> throw your suggestions at me.


 
Tropico 3 Special Edition.  £2.71. 

Or splash out on the Gold Edition instead that includes the Absolute Power DLC for a whopping £4.24.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 19, 2012)

how good is it?

I mean what makes it stand out from CIV5 or Age of Empires?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

revol68 said:


> how good is it?
> 
> I mean what makes it stand out from CIV5 or Age of Empires?


 
Not like either of them really. More Simcity lite with a bit of trade and politics. I've started playing it. It's not amazing but easily worth  £4.24.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 19, 2012)

is fallout new vegas worth getting? i've just finished deus ex hr and looking for something similar.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 19, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> is fallout new vegas worth getting? i've just finished deus ex hr and looking for something similar.


 
I dunno, I loved fallout 3 but I think I sickened myself of it by putting in 100 hrs and getting every achievement, Las Vegas just felt like an expansion pack not a new game. If you haven't played Fallout 3 I'd get it instead.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> is fallout new vegas worth getting? i've just finished deus ex hr and looking for something similar.


 
It is a very good game, yeah.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 19, 2012)

nothing matches the confusion induced by Crusader Kings II


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> nothing matches the confusion induced by Crusader Kings II


 
I've got that, HOI 3 (with add ons) and Europa Universalis III, and haven't had the patience to get into any of them, despite them probably being my ultimate sort of game. It annoys me that I haven't put the effort in actually but, as others have said, the learning curves are steep.

And whilst on that topic, Europa Universalis III Complete is on Steam for £5.99. And Paradox games do piss all over civ and age of empires if you put the effort in to learning them and want the ultimate in strategy gaming.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> is fallout new vegas worth getting? i've just finished deus ex hr and looking for something similar.


 
I really like FONV. It is heavier on the RPG elements than FO3 - which btw I also love, but for different reasons. Fallout fans that don't love both games tend (slight generalisation coming up) to fall into one of two camps - 1. their first experience of the franchise was FO3, may have come from a background of playing FPS games rather than classic RPGs, and didn't like FONV as much; or 2. old fans of the franchise who thought FONV was a return to the feel of 1 & 2 in terms of RPG and storytelling elements and much prefer it to FO3.

IMO exploration is better in FO3 and story/RPG/factions better in FONV.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Music/sound and general atmospherics is better in FO3. Although I do think I prefer FONV (no idea why).


----------



## Sunray (Jul 20, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> is fallout new vegas worth getting? i've just finished deus ex hr and looking for something similar.


 
Its 23 quid but Skyrim is better than both IMO.  If you have the graphics card to show it off.  Just a bit of a shame about the combat.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Go with the witcher 2 over Skyrim, actual story and your choices have consequences in the story arc, unlike Skyrim which soon dawned on me was a grind fest for leveling up.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 20, 2012)

Epona said:


> I really like FONV. It is heavier on the RPG elements than FO3 - which btw I also love, but for different reasons. Fallout fans that don't love both games tend (slight generalisation coming up) to fall into one of two camps - 1. their first experience of the franchise was FO3, may have come from a background of playing FPS games rather than classic RPGs, and didn't like FONV as much; or 2. old fans of the franchise who thought FONV was a return to the feel of 1 & 2 in terms of RPG and storytelling elements and much prefer it to FO3.
> 
> IMO exploration is better in FO3 and story/RPG/factions better in FONV.


This in a nutshell...   members of the Black Isle team who did Fallout 1 and 2 worked on NV...


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 20, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Its 23 quid but Skyrim is better than both IMO. If you have the graphics card to show it off. Just a bit of a shame about the combat.


it was only £3.48 in the sale so got it, played for an hour and a half and enjoying it so far.
Graphics are 2 x 6970's xfire


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2012)

The Witcher @£1.74. 

At last, something interesting for mac


----------



## grit (Jul 20, 2012)

Max Payne back to 15 quid, anyone played it?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 20, 2012)

Yup playing it now and it's awesome.


Warning: it's 30Gb so don't expect instant delivery.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2012)

i got it too



aparently it  will  be intergrated into  GTA5   as the  gang you play ing   the multiplayer will be avalible in GTA


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2012)

i buy witcher 2  for 13    as it's  20 on steam


steam instantly drop it to 11

however gog is worth supporting too  so i don't mind


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2012)

Made my first steam sale purchases yesterday.

Got The Longest Journey and Dreamfall: The Longest Journey for £3-something. And bought what is probably my 3rd copy of Dragon Age: Origins (got it for xbox, mac, and now pc). It makes me feel slightly less guilty for more than likely obtaining an evaluation copy of DA3 when it comes out (because of its Origin requirement). I like the DA team, so I like to support them when I can. Anyway, it was £4.99 for the full thing (main game, Awakening, and all 9 pieces of dlc). Not bad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2012)

got crusader kings II

partly because i know it has a game of thrones mod

also just because of the extra credits mention
http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/games-you-might-not-have-tried-4


----------



## Sunray (Jul 21, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Made my first steam sale purchases yesterday.
> 
> Got The Longest Journey and Dreamfall: The Longest Journey for £3-something. And bought what is probably my 3rd copy of Dragon Age: Origins (got it for xbox, mac, and now pc). It makes me feel slightly less guilty for more than likely obtaining an evaluation copy of DA3 when it comes out (because of its Origin requirement). I like the DA team, so I like to support them when I can. Anyway, it was £4.99 for the full thing (main game, Awakening, and all 9 pieces of dlc). Not bad.


 
ahh, another voice to add for the release of Dreamfall 3.  When you've finished them and want more go here and moan can you. 

http://www.ragnartornquist.com/forum/post/1371245

thanks


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 21, 2012)

Bulletstorm is 75% off at the mo. I really enjoyed it, a clever game pretending to be a dumb over the top shooter. Really liked the fact that your score was down to inventive killing, rather than tedious searching for 'secrets'. Plus it's got a level where you control a huge robot dinosaur with lasers 

What's not to like.


----------



## Cid (Jul 21, 2012)

Bulletstorm is a great game, definitely worth £4.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

V tempted by DoW2 for £7.50 complete, even though I could only play it in my (dying) dell 

E2a: Resistment fail.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2012)

Getting a surprising amount of enjoyment from Ruse, which I thought'd been critically panned. I bought it last time it was slashed on Steam, and've just remembered about it - think I bought it alongside something more interesting 

Anyway. Runs superbly on my MacBook. Definitely fine with mid-range graphics, may even try top-end later (not likely, but you never know...)

Can't skip the cutscenes = , though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, wank. Google suggested my Dell has 256mb dedicated graphics memory.

A quick system report tells me it's only 128.



The game's _not far _off unplayable 

Well.

I guess that saves Artichoke the brainache of having two of my laptops lying around. And it'll hopefully stretch out the Dell's lifespan by another few months (reckon that it might've been DoW that originally hammered my NVidia graphics card to an early grave - the model's faulty, but DoW 2 was one of the few games I played on it )


----------



## treelover (Jul 24, 2012)

just realised i didn't buy anything at all in the sale, I do think there weren't as many mega-bargains as usual, or great new games...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, it seemed a bit lacklustre, all told.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there no chance that, maybe, it's hit a point where you own all the good games?

Maybe it's easier saying that as the owner of a Mac.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2012)

Possibly. Idk, it's difficult to judge, isn't it? I don't buy that many games, and I tend to stick to playing the same few. In previous sales there have tended to be at least one or two things I had always wanted but had never gotten around to buying, but not in this one. I think I'm finding it more difficult to get excited by games in general at the moment though. Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 were the last big two for me (discounting SW:TOR), but even some of the smaller games aren't really capturing my interest.


----------

